# flex drivers: if you finish first block a few hours early. can you sign up for a second block that starts within that first block period?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

if you finish first block a few hours early. can you sign up for a second block that starts within that first block period?


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

no. You will not see any offers that overlap with your current block.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

How many blocks have you done? My first couple of blocks I finished very early. Then it never happened again. First couple blocks for three hours maybe 20 packages, then it became 40, 50 high 50's. 
BLUF, they rope you in with small # of packages in the beginning. I only did Flex for about a couple months so I cant say how frequent you will get small blocks.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> How many blocks have you done? My first couple of blocks I finished very early. Then it never happened again. First couple blocks for three hours maybe 20 packages, then it became 40, 50 high 50's.
> BLUF, they rope you in with small # of packages in the beginning. I only did Flex for about a couple months so I cant say how frequent you will get small blocks.


18 an hour and less mileage on car still seems more appealing compared to uber and lyft


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> 18 an hour and less mileage on car still seems more appealing compared to uber and lyft


18 blocks an hour?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

no


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

18 packages an hour.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> How many blocks have you done? My first couple of blocks I finished very early. Then it never happened again. First couple blocks for three hours maybe 20 packages, then it became 40, 50 high 50's.
> BLUF, they rope you in with small # of packages in the beginning. I only did Flex for about a couple months so I cant say how frequent you will get small blocks.


I've done a couple hundred blocks - been doing flex for over 2 years. The routes you get are random and have nothing to do with how long you've been doing it. Package count fluctuates a lot - some days all the racks are light, some days they are stuffed. I still finish early almost every block. I can count on one hand how many times it has taken me the full amount of time and only once did I ever finish late (and that was caused by the warehouse).


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh, that answers the question of how many blocks brokenglass has done.



Paladin220 said:


> I've done a couple hundred blocks - been doing flex for over 2 years. The routes you get are random and have nothing to do with how long you've been doing it. Package count fluctuates a lot - some days all the racks are light, some days they are stuffed. I still finish early almost every block. I can count on one hand how many times it has taken me the full amount of time and only once did I ever finish late (and that was caused by the warehouse).


My first couple were light, then they were stuffed and I was not able to finish on time because of app issues. I will never do a night block again.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

night blocks are for sure more difficult. With winter coming it's going to be more and more dark during deliveries. You have to have a GOOD flashlight to even go out and do this at night. I carry a large LED maglite (I think it's a four-battery model) that will light up the front of a house from the street.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Oh, that answers the question of how many blocks brokenglass has done.
> 
> 
> My first couple were light, then they were stuffed and I was not able to finish on time because of app issues. I will never do a night block again.


excuse me? im here to find out more about flex. why the f*** does it matter how many blocks ive done?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Easy Francis, I asked more than that:

How many blocks have you done? My first couple of blocks I finished very early. Then it never happened again. First couple blocks for three hours maybe 20 packages, then it became 40, 50 high 50's. 
BLUF, they rope you in with small # of packages in the beginning. I only did Flex for about a couple months so I cant say how frequent you will get small blocks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Question asked and answered. Lock this thread before it gets out of hand.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is really the only reason you would want to pick up those 3-3.5 hour blocks is to increase your chances of getting 2 in a day.

If you work a 5 hr from 2-7, you will only get one.

If you work a 3 hr from 2-5, you could then get a 5-8 for ex.

I got 3 routes ONCE. That was a 200 dollar day. Not a ton of money but not bad either.

I would keep early routes short and late routes take the max pay option.


----------

